# One Gun



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2005)

If you could only have one gun, and you had to use it for everything, what would you choose? State whether rifle or shotgun, brand name and number, and caliber or gauge. Also, why would you choose this particular firearm?


----------



## Timberman (May 21, 2005)

Remington 870 wingmaster 12 gauge 3" 26" barrel with remchoke. 

The reason is I can hunt everything with it.


----------



## Throwback (May 22, 2005)

.22lr. preferably one that will shoot long rifles, longs and shorts. Most likely a semi auto or lever action. MAYBE a good scope. With this gun you can shoot anything in GA--not legally, of course, but that wasn't part of the criteria!   

T


----------



## Buzz (May 22, 2005)

I guess I would take my Benelli Super Black Eagle II in 12 Gauge because it will do for darn near anything in a pinch.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (May 22, 2005)

The only answer would be a shotgun; kinda hard to shoot a flying dove with a .270.


----------



## Throwback (May 22, 2005)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> The only answer would be a shotgun; kinda hard to shoot a flying dove with a .270.



Not too hard to pop him off a limb with a .22, though. 


T


----------



## wolf3006 (May 22, 2005)

22 would do me


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2005)

My choice would be a Savage Little Favorite in 22 magnum. Simple, reliable, and with care, would take anything from birds to deer and hogs, and everything in between. Plus, you can tote a right smart of bullets in your pockets.


----------



## Handgunner (May 22, 2005)

Not to echo you, Nick, but I was about to say .22mag for me.  Enough pop for hogs and deer, and accurate enough for small game and birds.


----------



## red tail (May 22, 2005)

I would have to say a 12 gauge. Its the only way to cover all the animals I want to hunt. Not thebest thing for all. But the best all arond.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 22, 2005)

*One gun*

If I could only have one to do all I would like to it would have to be a lever action Winchester Model 9422 in .22 Mag with a decent scope. Big enough to do what I would need to.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (May 22, 2005)

*Hmmmm...*

Let's think about this.

You would want a gun that would serve you for birds, squirrel and the like. You would also want one that would be a decent large game gun.

A shot gun would do pretty well, but is limited in the larger game category, unless your stalking skills are well-honed and you have access to good slug ammunition. But you would need a rifled barrel for good accuracy.

My choice would be the Marlin model 24....30/30 over 20ga. I think it could cover just about any possible hunting situation one might encounter. Both 30/30 and 20ga ammunition is readily available, and easily reloaded.

Jusy my $.02


----------



## Nick_T (May 22, 2005)

My SBE, ain't anything around here that couldn't be taken with it within reasonable range.

Nick T


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2005)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> The only answer would be a shotgun; kinda hard to shoot a flying dove with a .270.



I'd just have to give up bird hunting because I would chose my Remington Model 7 in 7mm-08.  There ain't enough meat ona bird anyway!

My AR15 would be a close second.


----------



## Throwback (May 23, 2005)

The .22 was for a "lost" survival situation. For any other situation I would choose a M1A. 


T


----------



## Knothead (May 24, 2005)

Weatherby Vanguard 30-06 hands down, accurate , plenty of killing power.


----------



## beretta (May 24, 2005)

My Beretta Al390 12ga 26" barrel...


----------



## GAGE (May 24, 2005)

My SBE or my Extrema!      If I can kill a deer with a bow, I sure enough can kill one with a shotgun.


----------



## Wetzel (May 24, 2005)

My one gun would be my Ruger .243.  I could use it for deer in the fall and turkey in the spring.  Maybe not very ethical on turkey, but I'm limited to only one gun.


----------



## TurkeyProof (May 24, 2005)

12 G shotgun. It makes the best choice.


----------



## jason308 (May 25, 2005)

Benelli Nova Pump in 12 gauge- I have taken just about everything I hunt with this gun, it works great for all. I want a SBE II, but that will have to wait until after school is done. Not a bad home defense weapon either!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (May 25, 2005)

GA_Longhorn said:
			
		

> Let's think about this.
> 
> You would want a gun that would serve you for birds, squirrel and the like. You would also want one that would be a decent large game gun.
> 
> ...



Longhorn, you nailed it. An over/under shotgun/centerfire rifle would be the logical choice.


----------



## Slasher (May 26, 2005)

*no such thing as just one gun!!!*

Maybe, I was raised wrong... maybe its just in my genes...
but ynless it was a survival situation... I can't live with just one!!!

I need all mine and a few more!!!

In this day and age, we all NEED a sidearm.. concealable yet enuff stopping power

for hunting everything everywhere in N America, big game I'd say the 30 cals get the nod... .308-.30-06, or the wildcats and weatherby's. Except for big bear I am sure the .30-30 would work fine for everything if you get close enuff... 

for birds and other things a 12 ga would be fine... or slugs would do the job on the big game too, just need to hunt harder and get closer...

.22 and .223 would do darn near anything, except the legalities and would it be ethical?

so a pistol, a shotgun and a rifle are all needed... they are all just tools... and as men, we can never have too many tools... the more tools you have the more work you can do more effeciently...


----------



## HT2 (May 26, 2005)

My T/C Encore............

That's one gun.........

But, I'd want all my barrels to go along with it...........


----------



## bull0ne (May 26, 2005)

Kreighoff Drilling, side by side 12 guage with .270 barrel underneath.

It's the ''do all gun''  

With screw in chokes and claw type scope mount you are ready for all seasons,depending on the bells and whistles about 10-12 thousand dollars


----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2006)

One gun to do it all...period.

For around here I'd say a Benelli SBE II...of course I'd be begging for a rifled slug barrell that I could scope out for deer.

Id take the 28" barrell for everything else and get along just fine....dove, turkey, geese, ducks...buckshot.....

My second choice is the Benelli SupeNova for all the same reasons but I'd save a few bucks.


----------



## firebiker (Nov 20, 2006)

*My Ruger Deerfield carbine 44 Magnum
It's short !,light! and fast 
it's fantastic for deer,hog and bear.
I can carry my Blackhawk also since they share the same ammo and if the @#$% hits the fan, it makes a great assault weapon with extra clips*


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 20, 2006)

Slasher is right. One gun is not enough.



However




One wife is plenty.


----------



## brian chambers (Nov 20, 2006)

Ted williams sears pump 12 ga 32" barrel poly choke
 It will reach out and touch it!


----------



## pnome (Nov 20, 2006)

12ga shotgun.  Mossberg 500 will do.


----------



## 257 roberts (Nov 20, 2006)

Beretta BM59 !!!


----------



## CAL (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll take a Savage over and under with a 223 on top and a 12 ga.on the bottom. The 223 will take most anything to eat out of 12 ga.range and out to 150 yds.one can carry plenty of ammo too.The 12 ga. might not kill everything but a load of 3 inch double O buck will definitely change a animals intentions while I'm climbing a tree trying to regroup.I see a gun of this type to be the best of both worlds for me that is.


----------



## sniper13 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd have to choose between my Glock 30 and my Redhawk.
  Decesions, decesions !


----------



## Bigboy33 (Nov 21, 2006)

Savage model 110 in 30-06; It is ridiculously accurate with the accutrigger and very affordable.  Also, 30-06 is the most versatile rifle to be used on any big game in the country.  Well, it can be used on any big game in north america!  Granted it is not a gun to be used on waterfowl or small game, but i only hunt big game anyway!


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2006)

Only one gun would have to be my Benelli M1.  I love my 7mm-08 but it would tear small game to pieces and it is tough to hit a flying bird with.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 21, 2006)

WHOA!!
i was gonna say a Marlin lever .410....
then I was thinking a combo gun...
Then you say Marlin made a combo in the 24?????

wellllll let me go get my BOOK!
Let me Google! I want to see one!
cw


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 22, 2006)

I will say the drilling type, double 12ga barrels, with the 308 under neath it.


----------



## jneil (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd take a 22 magnum, that's what a lot of eskimo's use in Alaska for all their hunting.


----------



## carabrook (Nov 22, 2006)

30-06 winchester model 670 A tuned and triggered to me, why so big you ask. Well everyone else assumed no need to abide laws and with this thing tuned duck and goose heads are fair game, same for turkeys, and heck ya could eat deer and pig year round, would probably also lift fish out of shallow water, and I dont like dove or quail so that makes it easy, lol


----------



## brinkf350 (Nov 22, 2006)

My mossberg 835 w/ the addition of a good slug barrell. Nuff Said.


----------



## cball917 (Dec 14, 2006)

NEF, 22 mag. single shot. shoots fast and straight. light. could kill ne thing i wanted. not legally but  still could do it.


----------



## JNG (Dec 14, 2006)

Remington 870 Express.  Can take anything in the lower 48 states inside of 50 yards, and will still leave meat on a shot squirrel.  Is it cheating to use multiple barrels?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Dec 22, 2006)

I would either take:

My Remington 870 Express Magnum 12-gauge, which can take anything in North America with the right ammo. (#12 shot up to 1-1/2 ounce all-copper slugs)

Or,

A Marlin 983T rifle. It's a tube-fed bolt-action rifle chambered in .22 Magnum, and will take care of most anything of usable size.



Does one of those Rossi kits which includes 3 barrels (.50 muzzleloader, .30-30 rifle, and 12-gauge shotgun) count as one gun?




Of course, if I were stranded, I would be using traps more than anything else.


----------



## blindhog (Dec 22, 2006)

870 12 gauge


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 23, 2006)

Remington 870 12 gauge. Easy to work on, 6 million guns to get spare part off of and works on everything from mice to black panthers.


----------



## weagle (Dec 23, 2006)

I guess I could get by with this one. It's a Savage 2400. 12 ga over .308.  

Weagle


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 31, 2006)

Weagle,
             Very Nice!!!! What kinda accuracy you get with that thing. As I recall, there is a lot of flex in those barrels. Seemed like they were not very stationary. But I've only had a 20/22.
                              Jay


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd go w/ one of my ruger 10/22s has never let me down and can carry a ton of shells easily


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 1, 2007)

my encore with a bunch of barrels and forearms


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Weatherby MarkV Delux Lefty in .30-06 w/Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 scope.
You can take any game in North America with it, and if ya reload you can customize the loads to suit what game yer huntin, as well as the range you will be shootin.


----------



## watashot89 (Feb 19, 2008)

my mossberg 535 12 ga. i can shoot birds, small game, and deer, and hog with it.


----------



## cnutter (Feb 19, 2008)

I would go for one of my AR15s... most likely my SPR (Special Purpose Rifle) Clone.    It shoots sub MOA and meets both a my defencive and hunting firearm needs.  .223/5.56mm ammo is easy to come by and cheap plus if you have to travel on foot you can carry alot of ammo with minimum wieght.  Its not the best hunting round out there but it meets the most of the requirments from small game to deer size game just fine.   

Though lets face it ONE GUN ISNT ENOUGH.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 19, 2008)

any 12 or 20 ga pump with removable choke tubes would do.

as for 22 and 22lr replies...have you factored in home defense?


----------



## straitshooter (Feb 19, 2008)

*get use to the idea*

if hilobama get's there way the first thing on the agenda is to eliminate the amount of guns you can own, then get rid of that as well!

and i love my brownings, 7mag


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 19, 2008)

straitshooter said:


> if hilobama get's there way the first thing on the agenda is to eliminate the amount of guns you can own, then get rid of that as well!
> 
> and i love my brownings, 7mag



you do realize that if either of em get into office...they can't just come in and say...ok...now we are gonna outlaw guns....Right?

I heard through 2 clinton terms how we were gonna lose all our guns and that guns are gonna be outlawed etc...etc...never happened...the president isn't the final word on what laws we have...

That being said...I still won't vote for either of the dems out there right now


----------



## miles58 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicodemus,

Are you my ex wife???

She used to have funny notions about one gun being enough for anything too.  

Any one on here seen Nicodemus up close and personal?  Is he kinda hairy with a sorry excuse for a moustache and kinda shortchanged on the boobs?  Bad temperament?  Chews?  

One gun ain't enough for nothin!  I need to be whackin bambi from a decent distance off so it's not so much work sneaking up on him.  I need to be whackin bambi with something that'll put him down right there so I don't have to go to so much work chasing him down and finishing him off.  If I have a gun to deal with bambi proper, it ain't a proper gun to deal with birds.  And then there's the whole issue of vermin to dispatch.

Enough of this one gun nonsense!  You go giving my new wife old ideas and we are going to have a serious set to.  I just got her trained to where she understands that Saturday guns are different to Thursday guns and you can't use one for the other.  I think she's about ready to accept Hoppes #9 as after shave pretty soon now.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 19, 2008)

12 Ga Remington 870 with interchangable chokes and capable of shooting 3" shells.  What can't it do?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 19, 2008)

Man, thjis thread is 3 years old....Still haven't chnaged my mind though:  Mossberg 590 A1.

Built like a tank.
Has a "heavy" barrel and can shoot any 12 GA shell 2-3/4 to 3"
8+1 or 7+1 (Capacity based on shell length)
Can add a pistol grip
Double extractors and slides, will still function if one breaks.
MIL-SPEC certified and used by our armed forces
Ghost ring sights (adjustable) and can be used for long range

What is not to like?


----------



## WildcatHunter (Feb 19, 2008)

if your talking about a gun with just one caliber i would have to say either a browning 10 guage or a winchester 12 guage sx3... if you can have more than one caliber i would have to say combo gun over and under 12 guage 223 combo


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Feb 19, 2008)

One gun and no game laws or laws...a Ruger 10/22 would fit the bill for me. All birds would be shot on ground or on the water, small game...goes without saying, deer...all my deer have been shot well within range of a good accurate .22 rifle, home defense or otherwise...I wouldn't think many would hang around once shot in the face/head or chest with the high velocity rounds such as the Stingers and such. Carry ammo...several hundred rounds wouldn't be much of an inconvience...can't say the same for the shotgun cartridges.


----------



## Georgiared (Feb 19, 2008)

One gun only?  Wild West Guns .457 Mag!!!  It'll kill Grizzlies, load 45/70's for Hogs & Deer, and 410 shells for small game (in a pinch, & if you're real close).  Any one of these loads for home protection. It's quick, low recoil, and light!

Love my Marlin!!


----------



## mikelogg (Feb 19, 2008)

12 gauge double barrell.3 inch chamber.You could harvest any game in North America with one.A well taken care of side by side will last forever.


----------



## camman7 (Dec 24, 2008)

i would say a win sx3 that gun is awsome


----------



## Cleankill47 (Dec 24, 2008)

I know I already answered this, but seeing as how it's been awhile, I have a little different answer.

I am torn between taking my Henry .22 lever action, or a .22/12-gauge over-under. I have the Henry, and I would take that, but I haven't even handled one of the over-unders, and that seems like it would be the perfect anything and everything gun for this part of the country.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh I dunno seems to me a Brown Bess would be pretty handy to have. Plenty big enough for deer and larger game and smoothbore so I can load shot for small game and birds. I'd prolly wind up shooting much better only have the one gun to shoot as well.


----------



## returntoarchery (Dec 24, 2008)

Ithaca Model 37 20 gauge 26" VR screw in chokes and an additional slug rifled barrel.


----------



## timetohunt (Dec 24, 2008)

My one gun is my Mossberg 500 12ga with the 4 barrels I have for it:
18" for home defense along with buckshot or #4 magnum shells
28" barrel with accuchoke and all the chokes for all sorts of birds 
Slug barrel for deer and larger game
50 cal. Black powder barrel also for deer, hogs and whatever
I can use the black powder barrel on small game seasons and get some pork. Go after quail, dove and ducks with the 28" barrel. Use the slug barrel for deer hunts. And the 18" barrel to keep the "two-legged critters" out of my house.


----------



## BookHound (Dec 24, 2008)

Holy thread resurrection!


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 24, 2008)

One of FNH new shotguns the slp tactical

http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/firearms/family.asp?fid=FNF005&gid=FNG002


----------



## uga_fan (Dec 24, 2008)

I see a few votes for .22's.  Would anyone take a .17hmr over a .22?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2008)

uga_fan said:


> I see a few votes for .22's.  Would anyone take a .17hmr over a .22?




I wouldn`t.


----------



## uga_fan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t.



I do not own one and have never shot one; so I have little knowledge about the round/rifle.  Could you tell me why you would not?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2008)

uga_fan said:


> I do not own one and have never shot one; so I have little knowledge about the round/rifle.  Could you tell me why you would not?



The 17 seems to do a lot of damage to whatever it hits. On small game, there might not be enough left to eat. That, I`m not interested in. I know what a 22 Long Rifle solid will do, and I`m confident in what I can do with that little round. I`ve had a little bit of experience shootin` stuff with a 22.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Dec 24, 2008)

Since we don't have any dangerous game here in Georgia, I would choose a Marlin 922M..........22mag with solid ammunition. It is probably to much gun for small game but it is worth the trade off for its range and large game capabilities.


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 24, 2008)

My pick would be my Springfield M6 scout.  Good and accurate, .22 LR over .410.  onboard ammo, and good enough to handle most survival situations.  and in a **** situation it would allow me to get a bigger gun.

gw


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 24, 2008)

I would take my Remington 552 Speedmaster .22  I could handle anything I needed to survive both for food and protection


----------



## Dyingtime (Dec 24, 2008)

*Well  I would go with a Sig 556*

I would say in limited on one gun I would go with a Marlin lever action in either 357 or 44. You could hunt and it would provide HD protection.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 24, 2008)

Timberman said:


> Remington 870 wingmaster 12 gauge 3" 26" barrel with remchoke.
> 
> The reason is I can hunt everything with it.



Ditto if I had to only have one this is it


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay.  You didn't say if spare barrels are an option.  To me, "one gun" means "one receiver".  In that case, I'd take a T/C Encore with a 12 gauge shotgun barrel and a scoped .270 Win rifle barrel.

If only one barrel is allowed, then I'd take my Remington 11-87 SP with the 26" Rem-Choke barrel.  I'd have to find some slugs that it likes, but I've already got a scope and a B-square mount that I can put on/take off in under a minute.


----------



## RickBlane (Dec 28, 2008)

Dyingtime said:


> I would say in limited on one gun I would go with a Marlin lever action in either 357 or 44. You could hunt and it would provide HD protection.



My choice too in 357.  Can take anything in the lower 48 (with proper ammo selection). Can also eat almost  anything with 38 in its name (hand fed).  Ammo availbale everywhere.  You could almost resupply on the darkside of the moon.


----------

